# Walk in access



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for walk in access points at Ogden bay and Bear river bay. I've never hunted either one, and don't have a boat, but I'm looking to expand my knowledge of new areas. Thank you. I'm also more than happy to trade info for places like strawberry, deer creek, and other Utah county spots that I know.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

There are maps that on the DWR web site that will help you out. Should be enough to get you started.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Good enough. Thank you!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

What I have done, in the past is on slow days I start walking. Spend a day and you can cover most of the dikes at Ogden. It takes less time at Howard Slough. But you can pick up a lot just wandering around. I walked across the Rainbow Unit to Willard Bay on day, learned a ton. Great thing about these WMA is they all connect for the most part. Other great thing is if you don't mind a jaunt, you leave the crowd after about a half mile. As small as Howard Slough is I rarely get visitors just because I do hoof it a little. That would be my advice, as for access points you can get maps, there are no secrets out there. TICK, TICK, TICK, gonna be a long month, I have a youth hunter this year, so I get to go early!!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Definitely not afraid of a long walk. If it gets me away from people, and hopefully into birds, I'll do it. Thanks for the advice, I'm going to get out there and just do some walking and hopefully find some spots. This season can't get here fast enough. This rain and weather is getting me pumped! Good luck on the youth hunt!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Just take a drive out. Ogden has three areas. There is good walking spots on all. 
The north and south areas don't get the pressure that the west does


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Great info! Thank you! I'm getting excited to get out and do some scouting out there.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

A pair *binoculars and or spotting scope come in handy . I have spent dozens of hours each year watching water for birds . Many time i do this before i ever put my boat in the water . No ducks no need .  I can park on a hill and look right into all my favorite spots on Cutler. 
*


----------

